# How old are you Cabers?  Please vote!



## locomotion (Dec 25, 2016)

How old are you?

I am curious to know the average age of bicycle collectors and bicycle lovers.

Lets keep this a serious thread. And please vote in the Poll above, no need to respond to the post directly or post your age publicly. Ladies .... no one will know your true age.
Please answer truthfully and post your real age, not the age you wished you still had!!!


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Dec 25, 2016)

Ripe old age of 30.

-AJ


----------



## the2finger (Dec 25, 2016)

The Beaver Cleaver crowd is winning


----------



## locomotion (Dec 25, 2016)

We need more votes, c'mon!!!


----------



## catfish (Dec 25, 2016)

Old enough to know better.....


----------



## locomotion (Dec 25, 2016)

catfish said:


> Old enough to know better.....



Ed, not a serious answer!!! c'mon.
no backlash possible with your answer, it's anonymous

it's a serious survey, very intellectual


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 25, 2016)

*69.5 years old.  Am punchin' the 70-79 button.

I hate getting older, but the getting-older part
happens to all of us.   Can remember talking
with many a geezer from my past ... sure did 
not want to follow in their footsteps.

Then I noticed a person can be a geezer at age
24.   Old at heart isn't my idea of aging well.

....... patric*


----------



## locomotion (Dec 25, 2016)

hoofhearted said:


> *69.5 years old.  Am punchin' the 70-79 button.
> 
> I hate getting older, but the getting-older part
> happens to all of us.   Can remember talking
> ...




Patric, age comes with knowledge and respect, don't despise it , embrace it!


----------



## frampton (Dec 25, 2016)

Everyone gets old if they're lucky.


----------



## the2finger (Dec 25, 2016)

All us old farts are napping


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 25, 2016)

Just turned 5 0


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 25, 2016)

have more bike,s than year,s 63 bikes and I am 41 in feb  O no not 41 dam it that suck,s


----------



## the2finger (Dec 25, 2016)

Troxel neeeds to make a bike seat for the hemmorid crowd


----------



## locomotion (Dec 25, 2016)

the2finger said:


> Troxel neeeds to make a bike seat for the hemmorid crowd




it's called The Christy saddle


----------



## Barkeep (Dec 25, 2016)

33

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Awhipple (Dec 25, 2016)

47.


----------



## stoney (Dec 25, 2016)

62


----------



## Boris (Dec 25, 2016)

Good poll and I answered honestly, but now I'm afraid people are going to be able to find out where I live.


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 25, 2016)

Does mileage count ? My odometer has surpassed the mechanical limits.


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 25, 2016)

28


----------



## SHO2010 (Dec 25, 2016)

Looking at the age of the majority of collectors that have answered I am wondering how much longer the hobby will survive in its current form if there is not any new blood coming in. It is not an immediate problem but something coming in the next 10-20 years. Of the under 40 crowd what is your focus in collecting is it prewar, balloon bikes, light wights from the 60's or bmx and touring. This looks like the current state of car collecting the older collectors that collect the brass era and antique classics dying off not as much interest in them, muscle cars are the hot ticket now with the 40-65 year olds but not as much with the under 40 crowd and the trend with them seems to be the performance imports of the 90's with the Vipers and some Mustangs thrown in.


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm all about the prewar balloon tire bikes.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 25, 2016)

Same in the antiques and collectibles field many things are not getting much attention and value is dramatically dropping


----------



## Brian R. (Dec 26, 2016)

The under 40 crowd collects Facebook friends and Twitter followers - or whatever; as long as it has a screen. ...and I sound like a grouchy old codger. Seriously though, many areas of collecting reach their nostalgia peak with people reliving their youth but don't die out. Toc bikes are still worth $ even though no one is left from that era. Other areas, like stamp collecting, are on life support.


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 26, 2016)

Over 50% of us are between 50-70 years old. That's an alarming statistic and probably explains why Stingray type bikes of the 60's and 70's are worth more than balloon bikes of the 50's, which up until now, never made any sense to me. The under 40 collectors are spending their hobby money on the Stingray type bikes actively, and the high prices being observed, plus supply and demand, reflect this. This hobby will surely need younger people getting involved, and soon. And if the youngsters are only focused on 1965 and newer bikes, values of bikes built prior to 1965 will plummet. Bike shows, both the major ones like Ann Arbor and Memory Lane, plus all of the smaller events need to start attracting the younger people to these events. And those collectors who participate in these events should consider showing their older bikes at other events that are attended by youngsters, in my opinion. If you can't get the youngsters to see your bikes, bring your bikes to them. Guys like Jerry Peters of Chestnut Hollow, can arrange school field trips to his place, as an example. We share many parallels with the old car hobby which has the same problems. Look at the values of pre 1965 cars, especially prewar cars. All the action and activity is on cars built after 1965, where the age 40 and younger are spending their money. Let's be glad it's a hobby, because if you consider your pre 65 bikes investments, you're in for a rough ride.


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 26, 2016)

locomotion said:


> Patric, age comes with knowledge and respect, don't despise it , embrace it!




Unfortunately, I have to disagree with the above statement....I have an almost 80 year old brother who just seems to get stupider as time goes by.  Haven't got space here to list all of the stupid things he has done.  And believe me he's not senile, just stupid.   As far as respect, I believe you have to EARN respect, it doesn't come automatically with age.  Look at the way many elders are treated.  Sure ain't respectful!

By the way, I'm 75.

Mike


----------



## johnboy (Dec 26, 2016)

MY SERIAL NO, IS  11-17-1950     ( I'M 66 YRS. OLD , BUT I FEEL LIKE A KID WHEN I ATTEND A BICYCLE SWAP MEET.


----------



## momo608 (Dec 26, 2016)

I was curious about this myself. More younger guys than I would have thought. I assume those two 100+ votes are pranksters? 

A positive way of thinking about getting old. If you are 55 let's say, you might wish you were 45, but when you become 65 you would be pretty happy to be 55 again. Appreciate the age you are now, it will look a lot better ten years from now.


----------



## halfatruck (Dec 26, 2016)

I collect bikes that are from my era (1930's-1950's) and use them for riding...I'm not too worried about them as an investment. I've pared the bunch down to an even dozen and am currently looking only for better quality upgrades or accessories............


----------



## keith kodish (Dec 26, 2016)

Somewhere between life & 'Deth! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## locomotion (Dec 26, 2016)

momo608 said:


> I was curious about this myself. More younger guys than I would have thought. I assume those two 100+ votes are pranksters?




Clowns, always one or two who think they are funny.


----------



## SHO2010 (Dec 26, 2016)

momo608 said:


> Appreciate the age you are now, it will look a lot better ten years from now.



Amen brother.


----------



## keith kodish (Dec 26, 2016)

Life without you,is a pretty sad place to exist. I'm 54. Been building bikes,steadily for 40 years.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Dec 26, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Good poll and I answered honestly, but now I'm afraid people are going to be able to find out where I live.



Is Portland on the members map?


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 26, 2016)

I wasn't born when the bicycles I collect were made, but those are the ones that I gravitate to.
I don't have much interest in the stuff from the 60s&70s because I've been there, done that.
The mid century stuff will probably appeal to the up and comers, because they weren't around to experience what that was like.
I know a guy who dresses in 40s era clothing just because it looks so cool and he likes it.
I must say, he is a very dapper looking man.
Nobody dresses like that anymore. Lol!
Cool is cool, so I wouldn't worry too much about who's going to be collecting this stuff when we're all gone.
There will probably be some kind of re discovery and a renaissance, and then everything will re circulate once again.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Dec 26, 2016)

30


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 26, 2016)

I have no nostalic connection to the stuff I collect, but I suppose its not inconceivable that the bottom could drop out of the market during my life time. Lets hope so because the prices are insane for some of this stuff. Ill still want it even when no one else does.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 26, 2016)

It's interesting to see the bulk of collectors responding to the survey are in the 50 -69 group, and no one over 80. That means the younger guys are probably going to be picking up some great bikes in about 11 years or so.:eek:


----------



## Clark58mx (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm 24. That means I have a lot of good bikes coming my way if the younger generation isn't interested. I'll be more than happy to be the new caretaker. Haha. But seriously it would be nice to see more younger people interested in the older bikes.


----------



## stoney (Dec 26, 2016)

redline1968 said:


> Same in the antiques and collectibles field many things are not getting much attention and value is dramatically dropping




Especially in the real antiques field. The people who really loved real antiques unfortunately have passed. I think many younger people appreciate the quality and design of real antiques but are not willing to lay out the cash. Also not willing to make them a big part of their lives. Hence, price dropping. I grew up in the 60's with parents and uncles as antique dealers. I have had enough of someone else's old smelly furniture. I sold off my house of Victorian furniture, walnut, cherry etc. about 17 years ago. I am guilty. Love the mid century.


----------



## Cooper S. (Dec 26, 2016)

I don't even have a driving license yet...


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 26, 2016)

A HOBBY IS NOT AN INVESTMENT.
BUT, A HOBBY IS A HOBBY!

IF YOU HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT COLLECTING BIKES FOR AN
INVESTMENT, DON'T COUNT ON GETTING YOUR MONEY BACK.

BEST TO ONLY COLLECT WHAT YOU KNOW AND HAVE A PASSION ABOUT!
IF THE BIKES INCREASE IN VALUE, THAT MEANS SOMEONE ELSE COVETS WHAT YOU HAVE.
AND IF THE BIKE FALLS IN VALUE, WELL THINK OF THE FUN YOU GOT OUT OF THE HOBBY.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 26, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


> It's interesting to see the bulk of collectors responding to the survey are in the 50 -69 group, and no one over 80. That means the younger guys are probably going to be picking up some great bikes in about 11 years or so.:eek:




It is interesting to think what these bikes we collect now will look like in say 200 years from now when we are all as gone as the original owners are now. My vision of this planet in 200 years isn't too rosy though. I suspect most of them will probably have been destroyed or be so radioactive that riding them would not be in your best interest.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 26, 2016)

first, I just turned 50.
as for the fate of our hobby, I'll bet if you take this poll again in ten ot even twenty years, you'll find the exact same results. the hobby isn't getting older, younger people are coming in and aging, and older people are falling away and not riding anymore. somewhere between 50 and 60 is where most people are slowing down in their working life and enjoying more hobbies. 
in short, the names change, but the ages stay the same. it's a pretty good bell curve.
I entered in the 30-39 end of the curve, and God willing will exit with the 2 in the 100+ category.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 27, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


> It's interesting to see the bulk of collectors responding to the survey are in the 50 -69 group, and no one over 80. That means the younger guys are probably going to be picking up some great bikes in about 11 years or so.:eek:



That's the plan

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimK (Dec 27, 2016)

I was born in 1958. You do the math. It depresses me if I do it.

JimK


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 27, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> first, I just turned 50.
> as for the fate of our hobby, I'll bet if you take this poll again in ten ot even twenty years, you'll find the exact same results. the hobby isn't getting older, younger people are coming in and aging, and older people are falling away and not riding anymore. somewhere between 50 and 60 is where most people are slowing down in their working life and enjoying more hobbies.
> in short, the names change, but the ages stay the same. it's a pretty good bell curve.
> I entered in the 30-39 end of the curve, and God willing will exit with the 2 in the 100+ category.



That's true, I thought collecting things was a stupid waste of time and money when I was in my teens and twenty's. I was probably right.


----------



## momo608 (Dec 27, 2016)

I think the biggest threat to all collecting hobbies is diminishing disposable income. Every year when the ever increasing property tax bill arrives, I think of all the stuff I could have bought. High taxes on everything we buy, government regulations that make everything we buy more expensive. Government monetary policies that makes the money we do have worth less in buying power every year. Exploding federal and state debt, unfunded government liabilities. We are being assaulted from all sides. Not to mention foreign competition in manufacturing.  

Interest in collecting certain items ebbs and flows but the monetary value of collectibles is dependent on available disposable income. Cool old stuff will always be cool old stuff and people will want it.


----------



## vincev (Dec 27, 2016)

WES PINCHOT said:


> A HOBBY IS NOT AN INVESTMENT.
> BUT, A HOBBY IS A HOBBY!
> 
> IF YOU HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT COLLECTING BIKES FOR AN
> ...



Totally agree with you.If you plan on "making money" from  a hobby ,just go get a real job.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 27, 2016)

There is some interests in old stuff but mostly what it's worth and not the history of it. I have a friend who is in his late 80's a paper dealer and has killer historical stuff but no one today wants it. I feel bad so I'm buy it up. Don't know what I'm going to do with it but I can't see it go into the trash.  Yea mid century is hot because the early furniture sucks to sit on it. I have all stickley furniture Its cool but sucks to sit on.


----------



## filmonger (Dec 27, 2016)

Ummm - time is relevant. The *B-theory of time* is the name given to one of two positions regarding philosophy of time. B-theorists argue that the flow of time is an illusion, that the past, present and future are equally real, and that time is tenseless. This would mean that temporal becoming is not an objective feature of reality.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 27, 2016)

10000+ members and less than 200 votes
not too many active members!!!


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 27, 2016)

mickeyc said:


> Unfortunately, I have to disagree with the above statement....I have an almost 80 year old brother who just seems to get stupider as time goes by.  Haven't got space here to list all of the stupid things he has done.  And believe me he's not senile, just stupid.   As far as respect, I believe you have to EARN respect, it doesn't come automatically with age.  Look at the way many elders are treated.  Sure ain't respectful!
> 
> By the way, I'm 75.
> 
> Mike



Mike, I'm sorry to read about your brother. But you made me laugh. Which is what I needed
at the moment.
I also have a stupid brother & it looks like he's getting stupider by the minute.

One time looking at the stars at night he pointed to a bright blue star and said that
was Earth because it was the brightest! 
And he was serious! 

Take Care,
jake


----------



## Nashman (Dec 27, 2016)

I think it's always safe for ones conscience and sanity ( if there is no question of that "said" sanity to begin with? Ha!) to collect what you like, and not consider any of it an "investment". That would be a "dealer". *Of course a "dealer/collector" is common and practical..pay for your stuff by selling "extra stuff.*  A true collector( in my humble opinion) doesn't buy speculating a HUGE $$ return on their purchase or their labour. It's about the passion and the "fix..... search...resto..."*. * If it does reap a profit down the line...great, but much like the vintage and classic car market, hoping to profit, (unless a very rare desirable example : split window '63 Corvette) usually doesn't happen. How many guys sell cool vintage cars ( especially Street Rods) at "sacrifice" prices...lots? Invested ++  $$$..sell for ---$$$.

Of course it depends on purchase price ( and when/where), market trends, supply and demand, and of course the infamous "auction format". All you need is 2 bidders with "deep pockets" and huge ego's..ha! Who hasn't spent more than is reasonable on an item in an auction? I for one...ha! I don't have deep pockets either. Ego...didn't think so... That doesn't mean an item is worth that much tho..  until the next auction....maybe..

That said, there is plenty of reason to buy cool stuff and make a profit, just don't bank on it. Again, just my opinion. But to get back to the initial topic, the hobby (anything vintage) is slowly shifting with the aging population/death. People usually buy what they remember, and who has the $$. I grew up ( born in '57) in the 60's/70's (* ok..never REALLY grew up.*.) but collect things from the 40's-60's. See posts #23, 24, 25. I agree totally.


----------



## momo608 (Dec 27, 2016)

filmonger said:


> Ummm - time is relevant. The *B-theory of time* is the name given to one of two positions regarding philosophy of time. B-theorists argue that the flow of time is an illusion, that the past, present and future are equally real, and that time is tenseless. This would mean that temporal becoming is not an objective feature of reality.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 27, 2016)

WES PINCHOT said:


> A HOBBY IS NOT AN INVESTMENT.
> BUT, A HOBBY IS A HOBBY!
> 
> IF YOU HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT COLLECTING BIKES FOR AN
> ...




I agree 100%. I've sold more than a few bicycles (& various antiques..see my fb on Ebay..nsuser, and I've been doing this, collecting etc LONG before Ebay), and rarely made any money, but that's not the point. I've moved a cool ride/item onto another enthusiast. ( history goes to another person to enjoy) That's what counts. I owned some pretty sweet rides for over 25 years ( many less time due to limited cash flow and room), and consider owning them and enjoying them has a "smile factor" and therefore if when I sell and lose some $$ of what I had into it, no big deal.  It was more than worth the "ride". This pertains to cars, toys, boats, and a host of other neat things that have been part of a collecting life over 35 years. If we lose the focus of fun and healthy participating and handling history over the almighty "buck" we've failed as people and are just part of a dollar chasing game that too many people play.


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 27, 2016)

locomotion said:


> 10000+ members and less than 200 votes
> not too many active members!!!




I was looking at that earlier today and thinking the same thing


----------



## vincev (Dec 27, 2016)

Is stupider really a word??


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 28, 2016)

Let me tell ya all I still get the wonderment look from people when I tell them that I do this bike hobby thing it's like they can't believe that a guy plays with bicycles. Let alone a 50 yr old guy.


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 28, 2016)

vincev said:


> Is stupider really a word??




*Yes Vincev, it is a word.*

*But it applies only to certain individuals.*

*Although some members prefer to use the word "PinHead".*
*It's all a matter of your preference. *


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 28, 2016)

vincev said:


> Is stupider really a word??



It can be used interchangeably with dumberer.


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 28, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> It can be used interchangeably with dumberer.




So which in your opinion is betterer?


----------



## gkeep (Dec 28, 2016)

59 next March an I can still skin that cat on the monkey bars to embarrass my teenage son, my wife shakes her head and my daughter encourages it.
Codger is as codger does,if you can fall down and still get up there are things that need doin, climbing, biking, hiking, balls to hit and frisbees to chase.

Gary


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 28, 2016)

Okay for the 3 100 year olds that voted i'm gonna need to see some ID  and a picture of you riding a bike


----------



## locomotion (Dec 28, 2016)

rustystone2112 said:


> Okay for the 3 100 year olds that voted i'm gonna need to see some i.d.  and a picture of you riding a bike




like on any surveys, the high ends will not be taken into account


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 28, 2016)

41, getting ready to turn 42. And my collection ranges from 1974 Schwinn speedster to a 1928 Iver Johnson. And every decade in-between.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 28, 2016)

2jakes said:


> So which in your opinion is betterer?




It's all betterer than nuculer.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 28, 2016)

rustystone2112 said:


> Okay for the 3 100 year olds that voted i'm gonna need to see some i.d.  and a picture of you riding a bike




They're too busy spiking the Geritol.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm not old, it's just my dying friends that betray me.

PS Isn't our birthday in our profiles?

Except for Vince, he's undead and Dave M was digitally restored a few years ago.


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 28, 2016)

rustystone2112 said:


> Okay for the 3 100 year olds that voted i'm gonna need to see some i.d.  and a picture of you riding a bike


----------



## Nashman (Dec 28, 2016)

Underground comic ( book) back in the '70's "Zippy the Pinhead" and of course Saturday night Live "the Coneheads".


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 31, 2016)

Safe to say, the majority of Cabers have plenty of patina! I just turned 46 4 days ago.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 1, 2017)

UPDATE FOR 2017!
I NOTICED THE 80-89 BOX UNCHECKED!
LET ME BE THE FIRST!
I HOPE TO BE 80 THIS YEAR, 
GOD WILLING!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 1, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> UPDATE FOR 2017!
> I NOTICED THE 80-89 BOX UNCHECKED!
> LET ME BE THE FIRST!
> I HOPE TO BE 80 THIS YEAR,
> GOD WILLING!




Please give us a heads up of the big day so that can commence with the drum roll!


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jan 1, 2017)

I'll be 50 in March....


----------



## REC (Jan 2, 2017)

Made it to 50 in '05. Trying the new "fuzzy birthday math" since then - So this year I'll be turning 38. It's a mental thing.

61 calendarically, second time around I'd be 3 today. Tried out CHF three years ago, fortunately it didn't work!

Hope to be around at least long enough to see my two beautiful granddaughters graduate. (and yes, I have already given one of them a bike, the other is only 9 months old

REC


----------



## monark-man (Jan 5, 2017)

I was born in one of two years they did not make cars .   and GOD owns a Chevy and a monark


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 5, 2017)

I want to make friends with some of these 100 y/o+ members if they have any nice bikes because they are going to be dead real soon.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 6, 2017)

Ok, I cast a true age 60! LOL


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 6, 2017)

24 in February !


----------



## burrolalb (Jan 6, 2017)

34 years old ..... i love this hobby but i didn't just get it to it cause it was a hip thing to do.... i started working on bikes when i was a teen i raced bmx at the local track (whitter narrows, cutting edge ) fixed them and enjoyed everything about it still do but now just ride casual im to old for bmx lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 6, 2017)

38

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 6, 2017)

35, dang there's a lot of old people on here.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 6, 2017)

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-38510439

Robert Marchand 105 years old!


----------



## None (Jan 6, 2017)

2jakes said:


>



This is awesome!


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm retired.
My other passion is tennis.



I'm lucky that for the most part the weather is nice.


----------



## kreika (Jan 6, 2017)

47, and where did my 20's and 30's go? Damn that was fast. I blame this bicycle collecting on bicyclebones. If he hadn't rolled into town with his van and trailer and max his dog. I'd remained clueless about this hobby. You know there's not much Pickens out here on the left coast. But now.....Mercury madness


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 6, 2017)

MrColumbia said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-38510439
> 
> Robert Marchand 105 years old!




THANKS FOR SHARING!


----------



## sccruiser (Jan 7, 2017)

I turned 50 this year.  The best thing now is I can use the excuse with my wife  " I need to restore that little bike for our grand kids "  ( then of course a 24" in advance when they get bigger ). .... You get the picture ....


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 7, 2017)

I've heard from others that they have to take measures to disguise the fact that they are
bringing home another bike to their collection.
In my 20 plus years of collecting, I've never had to give an excuse for the bikes I have
accumulated. Some are in the living room, the den, and some in the shed.
Parts are scattered all over the house. But then I don't mind the fact that she has three
cats inside the house. So I guess it evens out.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 7, 2017)

OVER 25 YEARS, NO COMPLAINTS FROM MY WIFE!
NEVER HAD TO HIDE MY HOBBY!
OF COURSE, I ALWAYS KEPT MY COLLECTION IN THE BASEMENT. (MY MAN CAVE)
NEVER THOUGHT OF BRINGING THEM ELSEWHERE.


----------



## tech549 (Jan 7, 2017)

been collecting for a little over three years now,just sold a bike and handed the cash to the wife to help with the new addition we building,she says but this is your bike money,i think I married the right woman!


----------



## sccruiser (Jan 7, 2017)

tech549 said:


> been collecting for a little over three years now,just sold a bike and handed the cash to the wife to help with the new addition we building,she says but this is your bike money,i think I married the right woman!



I guess if I ever sold a bike it would be different .. LOL   !      .....Yep you got a good one brother.!


----------



## sccruiser (Jan 7, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> OVER 25 YEARS, NO COMPLAINTS FROM MY WIFE!
> NEVER HAD TO HIDE MY HOBBY!
> OF COURSE, I ALWAYS KEPT MY COLLECTION IN THE BASEMENT. (MY MAN CAVE)
> NEVER THOUGHT OF BRINGING THEM ELSEWHERE.



oh man a basement !  thats my dream ! ..


----------



## locomotion (Jan 7, 2017)

39!!!


----------



## Sped Man (Jan 7, 2017)

I hit the ripe old age of 21. Haven't left it since


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 8, 2017)

Go Stamp Collecting!


----------



## locomotion (Jan 8, 2017)

bump


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 8, 2017)

A youthful > 63 <~~~~~ & ya only get better!


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Jan 8, 2017)

Just turned 20..


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 8, 2017)

willswares1220 said:


> A youthful > 63 <~~~~~ & ya only get better!




Yep. The older you get, the better you were.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 12, 2017)

kreika said:


> 47, and where did my 20's and 30's go? Damn that was fast. I blame this bicycle collecting on bicyclebones. If he hadn't rolled into town with his van and trailer and max his dog. I'd remained clueless about this hobby. You know there's not much Pickens out here on the left coast. But now.....Mercury madness




You don't have to meet him in person to be affected by Bicyclebones, email and occasional phone calls do the trick.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 12, 2017)

sccruiser said:


> oh man a basement !  thats my dream ! ..




Not if you have had more the two feet of snow in less than a month for the first time in a few years...


----------



## Kstone (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm one of those twenty year old voters. Granted, bikes were bred into me. I remember getting up with my mom at dawn and walking the dewy swap meet fields. Back then they were heavily into choppers.

Now that I'm collecting on my own, I'm a big fan of the ballooners. I appreciate the military and prewar bikes and would love to own some. Personally, I'm attracted to bikes that look like freaks of nature, as my co-workers say when I show them photos of my new eBay finds. 
I think the bike community is kind and receptive to young blood. And is especially great at answering questions and passing down knowledge compared to other fields. I feel like that's usually what can scare the younger crowd away..But that's definitely not what's happening here. 

My opinion is its just the cost that's the biggest pull. I have friends who get excited about my bikes and want their own, it's just not something a lot of my generation can handle financially.

 That and the lack of ability to work with their hands and do some projects themselves to keep the cost down. I also believe that most of the joy is working with your hands to complete these bikes, which stands apart from the other hobbies of my friends. 

My career is in working with my hands. I am a sculptor by trade, so I enjoy making things myself and have an aptitude to want to fix it myself. And just from the group of people I grew up with, career wise I'm the only one who can do any of the trades or works with my hands as a job. 
Heck, I dreamt last night I was making my own leather seat. 

So I think it's just the cost and what people are seeking in the hobby. 
But I'll say that there is interest, even if it's waning... and I know for one that when I get to a place in my life where I have a more livable wage, I hope to become more a part of the collecting community.


----------



## Karine:Chris (Feb 19, 2017)

40-44


----------



## OhioJones (Feb 20, 2017)

Damn, the old farts have this place under wraps. Need to get into the wills of some of these folks.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm 46, and I love the Baloon tire bikes. I also have a nice little collection of mid century modern furniture, including a record player/mini bar piece I got from my mother in law. It was her mom's. I'll buy anything vintage,  if I think it's cool. I'm not looking to make money on them, I enjoy the hunt and score. Cool will always be cool! 
 As for the younger crowd, I've seen a lot of you, at car shows and other events, riding these old bikes, or at least checking them out and showing interest. I have a 25 year old buddy who just bought his first tank bike, so we have one more youngster in the fold.
Ride on,
Sean


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 28, 2017)

Not sure if i already checked in on this but at 76 years old i have a good excuse.And i still have no problem driving to memory lane nonstop 12 hour ride (except for gas and pee break) .and sleep in the front seat of a tacoma for 2 days.


----------



## Harold (Pete) Allen (Feb 28, 2017)

76 years and 9 months


----------



## coin1812 (Feb 28, 2017)

31


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 19, 2017)

53 and still alive!  Barry


----------



## Rollo (Apr 19, 2017)

the2finger said:


> The Beaver Cleaver crowd is winning



.. Beaver got his bike stolen ...


----------



## Nashman (Apr 19, 2017)

oldfart36 said:


> Ok, I cast a true age 60! LOL
> 
> View attachment 405466



I'm the Big 60 on Sunday..... pic last Fall...


----------



## Barto (Apr 19, 2017)

This thread just makes me feel so - average!   What other type of average things am I doing...guess I'm just "Mr." Average!


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 19, 2017)

Turned 55 a few days ago... last time I checked I was 25. Where the hell did 30 years go? Still about 28 in my mind though. No toe tag yet, so still having as much fun as I possibly can.... F getting "old"...  ain't happenin' here. Helps having a wife who just turned 40 too... keeps me young chasing after her. ;o)


----------



## Nashman (Apr 20, 2017)

Balloonatic said:


> Turned 55 a few days ago... last time I checked I was 25. Where the hell did 30 years go? Still about 28 in my mind though. No toe tag yet, so still having as much fun as I possibly can.... F getting "old"...  ain't happenin' here. Helps having a wife who just turned 40 too... keeps me young chasing after her. ;o)



Time fly's when you're having fun. Good for you! Why wait for the golden years? These *are* the golden years! Activity in any form keeps us young. Keep riding bikes, and chasing your wife. Cheers, and happy belated B-day!  Bob


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 20, 2017)

Yes, you're spot on! Thanks for the nice comment and birthday wishes Bob. I say it all the time... these ARE the golden years and what I worked my entire life to achieve, so I'm intent on enjoying it. My mom is 89 this June.. sure she complains she can't do 1/2 of what she used to, but is still in the garden trimming and hauling debris, and still paints anything that isn't moving... with any luck I will make it to that age and still be active and loving life. I wish that for all our bike loving brethren & sistren.... keep riding, keep restoring, keep turning wrenches, and keep smiling!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 20, 2017)

Nashman said:


> I'm the Big 60 on Sunday..... pic last Fall...
> 
> View attachment 453944



Happy birthday.... Join me being* 60!*
...what, no one over 80???? guess they can't operate the interweb over that age....lol!


----------



## Nashman (Apr 20, 2017)

Balloonatic said:


> Yes, you're spot on! Thanks for the nice comment and birthday wishes Bob. I say it all the time... these ARE the golden years and what I worked my entire life to achieve, so I'm intent on enjoying it. My mom is 89 this June.. sure she complains she can't do 1/2 of what she used to, but is still in the garden trimming and hauling debris, and still paints anything that isn't moving... with any luck I will make it to that age and still be active and loving life. I wish that for all our bike loving brethren & sistren.... keep riding, keep restoring, keep turning wrenches, and keep smiling!




You are welcome. My folks are 90, and doing quite well, BUT are not really "thriving" in the true sense of the "Golden Years". My Dad is more than my Mom, but he limits what he does ( not as much golfing/curling as he'd like to...) to look after her..kinda sad, but after 67 years..what can you do?

They still live independently in a condo out west across the street from the ocean. Frankly, not sure I wanna get that old..ha! Yikes.......

Your Mom sounds like a "firecracker"!!  Good on her!! We can get her painting some vintage backyard bicycle resto's!

I encourage everyone to take life by the horns and enjoy it as early as possible, (or continue to now if you are) retire if you can ( us older folks...lol..), work if you must, or perhaps you love your job.. keep working.. Just don't put off your dreams to earn the next dollar you may never need, or have the health or happiness to enjoy.

Keep moving if you can, but above all, keep laughing ( especially at yourself) smiling and loving, and a good hobby often brings at least part of that to the table. I find the CABE to be an excellent form of personal exchange in keeping "mentally" active, informed, and LOTS of laughs from a variety of great folks!  Cheers!


----------



## Nashman (Apr 20, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Happy birthday.... Join me being* 60!*
> ...what, no one over 80???? guess they can't operate the interweb over that age....lol!



Consider yourself joined in celebration. *Wow.....60..*.. I still think of my 90 year old parents as being 45!!  Jeez...My daughter is 19 ( she just bought her 1st car!) and My son is 26!!  Crazy how time fly's. Have fun and enjoy your B-day celebration!  Bob


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 20, 2017)

31


----------



## prewarmachine (May 14, 2017)

Saw this and had to put my 18-29 vote in while i can. In a couple months I'll wind up in the next bracket!


----------

